# News from the japanese empire



## PatCartier (Jan 27, 2011)

_Sashin Shyuho ( "Infos et Photos" ) du 5.11.31_








_Sashin Shyuho du 7.12.1938_








_Sashin Shyuho du 18.2.1942_







_Asahi camera du 1.4.1942_








_Domei graph du 7.9.42_








_Sashin Shyuho du 16.9.1942_








_Sashin Shyuho du 21.10.1942_








_Domei graph du 7.12.42_








_Sashin Shyuho 20.1.43_








_Jitsugyo Nippon Bizz au jap 1.7.43_








_Sashin Shyuho 28.7.43_
















_Sashin Shyuho 22.10.43_








_Sora to umi 1.11.43_
















_Sashin Shyuho 5.1.44_








_Sashin Shyuho 23.2.44_








_Sashin Shyuho 8.3.44_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2011)

Very interesting Pat! Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool. Do you just have the covers or are they the complete magazine? Would be interesting to see the insides also. Maybe our friend Shinpachi could do a little translating for us.


----------



## PatCartier (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a look here :
wŽÊ^T•ñx ‚É‚Ý‚éº˜a‚Ì¢‘ŠQŽQlŽ‘—¿Žº


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! Another thank you! The Firefox translation program is probably not the best but it gives an idea.


----------



## PatCartier (Jan 27, 2011)

Please enjoy it !
Some more:


----------



## johnbr (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool find.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice find


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## PatCartier (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## PatCartier (Jan 30, 2011)

Propanganda postcards


----------



## PatCartier (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## PatCartier (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2011)

Great find!

One thing I did notice though, in the first post, five picture down (_Domei graph du 7.9.42_), that's a remarkably clear shot of the gunsight in the cockpit of the fighter in that photo...wonder if it slipped past the censors?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2011)

Interesting stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PatCartier (Feb 3, 2011)

There is a great scope of zeke on this webpage, made by to of my friends at Mitsubishi factory: Hiko 64th Sentai
You could compare with pics of the gunsight; I think it's just off.


----------



## PatCartier (Feb 5, 2011)

Shiseido Hanatsubaki, mid' 1940, monthly newspaper for women.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 5, 2011)

Very interesting.
2600 indicates the empire year of western 1940.
This magazine was once discontinued in August, 1940 and revived in June, 1950.
Very rare collection.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## PatCartier (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi m8 ! Some more:


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cool! The first couple of pictures in post # 10 look like a Martin B-10. I'd love to know the story behind that.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2011)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 10, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Very cool! The first couple of pictures in post # 10 look like a Martin B-10. I'd love to know the story behind that.



Hey T-Bolt, it's a WH-139 which was captured in the Dutch East Indies. I really wish there was a kit of this late-variant of the B-10 line.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes interesting stuff..!!


----------



## ppopsie (Feb 11, 2011)

These are from Shiseido, a cosmetic company still going strong.


----------



## aircro (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm impressed with photos especialy with captured planes - Curtis-Wright CW-22, CW-21 and others.


----------



## PatCartier (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## PatCartier (Feb 16, 2011)

Sea and Air Exhibition - Tokyo, 1930





Sea and Air Exhibition - Tokyo, 1930





National Defense and Resources Exposition - Himeji, 1936





National Defense and Resources Exposition - Himeji, 1936





Japan-Manchuria Industrial Exhibition - Toyama, 1936





Second Sino-Japanese War Exhibition - Osaka, 1938





Greater East Asia Construction Exposition - Osaka, 1939





National Defense Science Exposition - Hyogo, 1941





National Defense Science Exposition - Hyogo, 1941





National Defense Science Exposition - Hyogo, 1941





Asia Development and Defense Exposition - Toyota City, 1941


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2011)

Good stuff! Would be great to see it all translated.


----------



## PatCartier (Mar 12, 2011)

Forum du 64me Sentai :: Voir le Forum - Hodobu


----------



## PatCartier (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2011)

Photo turned into art work. Interesting. Thank you for sharing Pat.


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 16, 2011)

Sashin Shuho, 1930 February 28th


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 17, 2011)

# 3,4 5, march 1938









#


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 18, 2011)

I think so !


*#15, may 1938, 25th*


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 20, 2011)

July 1938


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 23, 2011)

August 1938


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

That's just so cool, thanks for posting these.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool stuff! Always great to see stuff like this.


----------



## PatCartier (Jan 2, 2012)

September 1938
















October 1938


----------



## PatCartier (Feb 4, 2012)

#37, november 2nd, 1938


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 4, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## proton45 (Feb 4, 2012)

I actually up-loaded a few magazines, the "Syashin Syuho", some time ago...I think the links still work...enjoy!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ai...photograph-japanese-photo-magazine-17092.html

You posted some good stuff here...thanks


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2012)

Few remember now but I am the first person who introduced the JACAR archives to aviation researchers at a local BBS in 2004.
Too popular to be proud of it today
Sorry.


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Some very nice pics and history there, simply excellent (for reference mat'ls)


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 6, 2012)

That would be more interesting with captions.
"A schematic human body made of glass has been displayed at an exhibition in Kaiserdamm."


----------

